

FindBugs - anujmehta
http://anuj-mehta.blogspot.com/2011/07/findbugs.html

======
ColinWright
Love the way blog posts like this assume you're running the same OS and using
the same language that they are. There's nothing to say what platform it's on,
or what language it's analyzing - you have to go and work that out yourself.

Or have I missed something obvious? Yes I can click the link, but _that's not
the point._

